# Vampires?



## samuelm (Jul 26, 2011)

Gettting a set of tsl vampires (27x12x11) mounted today and i was wondering how well they work.


----------



## filthyredneck (Feb 10, 2010)

They wear excellent....like iron. They pull hard as long as there's a bottom, but from my experience with some 28x10x12s they dig do bad if it gets too soft without a bottom. Kinda like a silverback IMO....


----------



## oft brute (Jul 22, 2011)

filthyredneck said:


> They wear excellent....like iron. They pull hard as long as there's a bottom, but from my experience with some 28x10x12s they dig do bad if it gets too soft without a bottom. Kinda like a silverback IMO....


 :agreed:


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

They're not a law or back, but they don't cost what those two do either. - Great mud tire that's still all-around usable. I've had a few sets now and 3-4 others in our group are on them as well.


----------



## Polaris (May 1, 2011)

I got them on my honda and they are awesome in the mud!


----------



## samuelm (Jul 26, 2011)

they made my 420 float like a boat


----------



## samuelm (Jul 26, 2011)

il try and post a pic of them


----------



## cookster500 (Jun 9, 2011)

i want to see some pics of em haha


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

samuelm said:


> they made my 420 float like a boat


As far as floatation goes, "x" tire size is "x" tire size. Vamps aren't signifigantly lighter than any other mud tire of equal size, thus they don't float any more than another tire of the same actual size.


----------



## samuelm (Jul 26, 2011)

JPs300 said:


> As far as floatation goes, "x" tire size is "x" tire size. Vamps aren't signifigantly lighter than any other mud tire of equal size, thus they don't float any more than another tire of the same actual size.


would u like to bet on that cause we floated it in about 15 ft of water


----------



## DLB (Oct 8, 2009)

Friend of mine has them on his Grizz 600. They go better than my Zillas in the mud, and much better than the Mudlites he had before. However, they ride harsh compared to the aforementioned tires.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

samuelm said:


> would u like to bet on that cause we floated it in about 15 ft of water


What exactly are we betting on? 

Any equal sized tire will create just as much floatation as the next, the only slight variance is the tire weight itself. - It's not physically possible for a vamp to create more floatation than another tire of the same size & weight. This is simple physics, "x" tire size holds "y" volume of air = "z" amount of boyancy. 

Now, if you're comparing a 27x12 vamp to a 27x12 mamba, then yes the vamp would be more "floaty" because it's half the weight. BUT, apples to apples of a 27x12 vamp to, say a 27x12 law will be almost identical in boyancy.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

JP he was born in 1996............. So.... arguing wont do much good. Even if you are right.


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

Yea I bet when he was in 15 ft of water he wasn't settin on it


----------



## southernbrute750 (Jul 5, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> JP he was born in 1996............. So.... arguing wont do much good. Even if you are right.


X2 Hahaha


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> JP he was born in 1996............. So.... arguing wont do much good. Even if you are right.


Lmao, I hear that!:haha:


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> JP he was born in 1996............. So.... arguing wont do much good. Even if you are right.





wood butcher said:


> Yea I bet when he was in 15 ft of water he wasn't settin on it


 

lols 

da interwebz iz seriez bidness....


----------



## tx_brute_rider (Feb 18, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> JP he was born in 1996............. So.... arguing wont do much good. Even if you are right.


This guy knows everything.:haha:


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

tx_brute_rider said:


> This guy knows everything.:haha:


Profiles... lol I just read them.


----------

